# Retiring to Spain



## david k (Dec 24, 2012)

Fed up of weather and thinking of retiring to Spain. May try long term lets first. What are best areas for a good expat community and weather. Also concerned about health care. Any advice welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

david k said:


> Fed up of weather and thinking of retiring to Spain. May try long term lets first. What are best areas for a good expat community and weather. Also concerned about health care. Any advice welcome.


:welcome:

I can answer the healthcare question - the 'where to live' question is another matter, so I'll answer that with a qeustion........ where have you been in Spain & what did you like/not like about it?

as for healthcare - if you are in receipt of a state pension from the UK, you will be covered for state healthcare here - if not, you'll need private health insurance

if you're not getting a state pension but have recently made sufficient NI payments in the UK then you might qualify for state healthcare here for up to 2 years - you need to contact the DWP in Newcastle to be sure - ask about the S1


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

david k said:


> Fed up of weather and thinking of retiring to Spain. May try long term lets first. What are best areas for a good expat community and weather. Also concerned about health care. Any advice welcome.


If your a pensioner (government pension), then health care is not an issue - check back on previous threads.

If you're not, then you will need private care.

Long-term lets are very hard to get in Spain - as a landlord of several properties, I know. We only have one rented at the moment! Your best bet would be to use a property in UK and use an agent to guarantee income. A friend of mine has done that with two properties now and he is guaranteed £1300 per month (nett) irrespective of whether it's let or not.

Best of luck.


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

long term rentals are hard to get in spain? doesn't seem so by all the real estate websites that list specifically as "long term" lets. So say if I was moving to spain and wanted a year long rental that would be hard to find? 

I dont understand how if you are a landlord you only have one rented out? Are you saying its hard to find people to rent it out to?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> If your a pensioner (government pension), then health care is not an issue - check back on previous threads.
> 
> If you're not, then you will need private care.
> 
> ...


Sorry but where do you get the idea that long term lets are hard to come by?? There are literally thousands of them around us and landlords are desparate for tennants. There are so many empty properties around right now that the letting and buy to let markets are the best they have ever been.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Theres hundreds of long term rentals im moving into on at the moment brand new 350 a month 2 bed apartment unfurnished and theres 8 more to rent out all new and from 350 to 450 a month as i am selling my finca to be nearer town check on the internet for a area you have been to then rent before you buy dont commit to buying until your 100% happy where you are 
Hope this helps


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone slow down - what I meant was that I can't seem to find tenants. so, from my perspective, long-term rentals are hard to come by.

There are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of properties for rent around here that are empty and have been for years! And it's not down to price - our prices are now rock bottom and still we can't get tenants.

For the OP who wants an income from renting, all I'm saying is that it's VERY hard.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Everyone slow down - what I meant was that I can't seem to find tenants. so, from my perspective, long-term rentals are hard to come by.
> 
> There are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of properties for rent around here that are empty and have been for years! And it's not down to price - our prices are now rock bottom and still we can't get tenants.
> 
> For the OP who wants an income from renting, all I'm saying is that it's VERY hard.


I (& I think the others) thought he meant that he was going to rent before buying


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

david k said:


> Fed up of weather and thinking of retiring to Spain. May try long term lets first. What are best areas for a good expat community and weather. Also concerned about health care. Any advice welcome.


We moved to Spain in May - stop worrying about details in the short term - just find a 6 month let somewhere that you think might be nice and take it from there. We flew to Alicante and found a lovely flat (better than we could ever expect in the UK) at 350 euros per month. We spent the first 6 months in a place called Villamartin which was just too British and is now dead in winter. (Don't regret starting there though - it was nice and we took it from there!)

Now we're closer to Torrevieja, and it's so much more cosmopolitan - Spanish, British, Norwegian, Australian, Hungarian and no doubt many others. Part of the fun is trying to communicate with each other! Music is a universal language - lots of it in this area (live, I mean).

DEFINITELY rent first if you have the funds

Hope I've helped!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Should have said - that's 350 euros per month fully furnished


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Everyone slow down - what I meant was that I can't seem to find tenants. so, from my perspective, long-term rentals are hard to come by.
> 
> There are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of properties for rent around here that are empty and have been for years! And it's not down to price - our prices are now rock bottom and still we can't get tenants.
> 
> For the OP who wants an income from renting, all I'm saying is that it's VERY hard.


.
.
Hi, although not ideal, have you thought about going below "rock bottom"
If you really want to earn some money from your rental, as opposed to earning no money, then you should consider that there is "NO ROCK BOTTOM"

Perhaps some thing is better than nothing.

Gra.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GrahamWeifang said:


> .
> .
> Hi, although not ideal, have you thought about going below "rock bottom"
> If you really want to earn some money from your rental, as opposed to earning no money, then you should consider that there is "NO ROCK BOTTOM"
> ...



I agree - we are now trying to rent them out for less than they are costing us but still with no joy!

Regarding the original post, I had misunderstood what he was saying - oops!


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I agree - we are now trying to rent them out for less than they are costing us but still with no joy!
> 
> Regarding the original post, I had misunderstood what he was saying - oops!


.
I really hope you get a good renter soon.

Gra.


----------



## david k (Dec 24, 2012)

*moving to spain*

Many thanks for replies, it looks like a long term let is best starting point. 
I do not yet recieve a pension as only 59 so would need to look at health Insurance (could be expensive due to Diabetes, blood pressure, cholesterol).
Still interested in hearing of best areas, sufficient brits for social contacts (not good with languages) but not dead in winter.
Please keep info coming as I am getting very fed up of constant rain in UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

david k said:


> Many thanks for replies, it looks like a long term let is best starting point.
> I do not yet recieve a pension as only 59 so would need to look at health Insurance (could be expensive due to Diabetes, blood pressure, cholesterol).
> Still interested in hearing of best areas, sufficient brits for social contacts (not good with languages) but not dead in winter.
> Please keep info coming as I am getting very fed up of constant rain in UK.


you would also have to show proof of sufficient income in order to register as resident- have a look at the FAQs for info on that

so - back to where to live...............

as I asked before - where have you been in Spain & what did you like/not like about it?

imo though, you could do far worse than look at my town


----------



## john-jigsaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Spain scares me a bit. Is moving there really better than the UK or is it rainbow chasing?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

john-jigsaw said:


> Spain scares me a bit. Is moving there really better than the UK or is it rainbow chasing?


if you're looking for work, you're chasing rainbows


if you have a guaranteed regular income........ it's _way _better


----------



## john-jigsaw (Jan 8, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> if you're looking for work, you're chasing rainbows
> 
> if you have a guaranteed regular income........ it's way better


I can appreciate that. Makes sense. I'll have to wait for my pension then, lol,


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> if you're looking for work, you're chasing rainbows
> 
> 
> if you have a guaranteed regular income........ it's _way _better


In what way is it better, apart from the weather? I am trying to plan for roughly four years into the future. I already have my state pension and a small pension from my late husband's company, but I was gobsmacked the price of a small house in Spain compared to here.

I was thinking in terms of selling my house when I no longer have my dogs and renting to release the money and travel a bit. Looking at the prices in Spain I might be able to buy something as well as have a good amount of capital.

Does anyone have any opinions on an older female alone retiring to Spain? It seems to be mostly couples.


----------

